# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа за пределами России > Ищу работу >  Ищу работу в ЕАО

## RISSA11

ИЩУ РАБОТУ В ОАЭ ВОКАЛИСТКА.....

----------


## Лев

> Ищу работу в ЕАО


В Еврейской Автономной Области?

----------


## Soundbreeze

> ИЩУ РАБОТУ В ОАЭ ВОКАЛИСТКА.....


Вы одна что ли пытаетесь? наверное вы не знаете что в Эмиратах можно работать только бэндом, в крайнем случае дуэтом! Если у вас есть состав, демо и тд... пишите  - slava-kotov1@ya.ru

----------


## kaktus98

Всем привет! Не нашел больше подходящей темы, так что пишу сюда. Ребята подскажите, слышал, что возможно получить рабочую визу в Израиль и впоследствии гражданство страны. Реально ли такое вообще? Может кто-то сталкивался, подскажите, заранее благодарен!)

----------


## kaktus98

> Всем привет! Не нашел больше подходящей темы, так что пишу сюда. Ребята подскажите, слышал, что возможно получить рабочую визу в Израиль и впоследствии гражданство страны. Реально ли такое вообще? Может кто-то сталкивался, подскажите, заранее благодарен!)


Или может есть другой способ перебраться в эту страну?

----------


## kaktus98

Информации маловато, но нашел кое-что по данному вопросу - ijew.ru (не реклама). Кто интересуется вопросом переезда в Израиль, думаю стоит посетить сайт. Поможет разобраться с чего начать и куда обращаться.

----------

